
Interactive Design and Optimization of Free-formed Free-flight Model Airplanes - tomkinstinch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KJUVJAUY8o
======
fit2rule
These are more accurately described, I think, as paper darts - the lack of
camber in particular, makes this more of a dart design tool. But! Its a step
closer to having a real airplane design tool .. if they can layer the wings
and produce camber using the same simple cutout techniques, then we have
something even more useful for the budding junior pilots of tomorrow to use to
learn how things fly.

(Disclaimer: I'm working on an airplane printer. You turn a handle, feed in
raw materials, and get a flying product at the other end of the box. I'm
focusing on Kline-Fogelmann wing style, since its a very easy and workable
camber technique .. hope to have something to report to HN about the project
soon..)

------
younata
A very interesting paper [0]. I'm actually taking a similar approach (though,
more generic in nature) for my CFD work (namely, using experimental data to
help correct my numerically obtained answers for the same craft). After that,
we take very different approaches in our work.

[0]: [http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~ume/publication/2014_siggr...](http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~ume/publication/2014_siggraph_GliderDesign.pdf)

------
wudf
This is the coolest thing I've seen all day. Every kid should get the chance
to play with this software in school and build their designs

------
sreejithr
Have they released the actual software? I'm learning making amateur planes and
can't wait to use this.

------
riobard
Does anyone feel the female narrating voice is artificially-generated from a
script?

------
sanxiyn
I want this in the next mobile game I play.

------
fezz
Is the app available?

~~~
scscsc
Seems not. Their webpage is: [http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~ume/GliderDesign/2014_sigg...](http://www-
ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~ume/GliderDesign/2014_siggraph_GliderDesign.html) but I
haven't seen any download link. I would love to play with it, thought.

